# Snakes and things that they can pass on to humans???



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi,

I was wondering what 'things' can be passed to us from snakes??

I know that it's not often this would happen and I do use the handwashes to prevent Salmonella etc between handling each different snake and preparing food.

The reason I'm asking is that John, my OH, has come down with an infection/condition since coming out of hospital. We are awaiting results of swabs/tests etc and I just wanted to know what can be passed on in case the hospital try and blame the reps. They've already commented on the animals we have so I want to be well versed so I can put them right if they come out with some daft condition and try to blame the reps.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

the most likely thing would be he picked something up in the hospital:lol2:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> the most likely thing would be he picked something up in the hospital:lol2:


I know that but they will try and blame something else won't they??
They won't want to take the blame if they can pass the buck in any way.
Saying that the hhospital he was in is one of the cleanest I've ever seen and I'm in one hospital or another every few weeks with John or one of the kids.

I want to be aware of what can and cannot be transferred from reps and amphibs to humans so I can blow them out of the water when they try and blame our animals.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

samonella is all i know about. if there's anything else... well i've already got it!


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

smelly poo!!!!!!! :lol2:. apart from salmonella(sp) i dont think there is anything


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

saxon said:


> I know that but they will try and blame something else won't they??
> They won't want to take the blame if they can pass the buck in any way.
> Saying that the hhospital he was in is one of the cleanest I've ever seen and I'm in one hospital or another every few weeks with John or one of the kids.
> 
> I want to be aware of what can and cannot be transferred from reps and amphibs to humans so I can blow them out of the water when they try and blame our animals.


 
yeah as far as i know its salmonella, if he comes back with a virus then youve got the all clear, unless the hospital want to show themselves up:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, salmonella is the only thing I can think of. It'll be dirty hospitals! There's nothing worse for germs than hospitals and staff who don't bother washing their hands! 

Years ago I had a very simple op done in April using a camera through and tiny hole, but I was still suffering from a wound infection in October!

Try googling "zoonoses" and see if anything comes up from reptiles?

Don't let them blame your house or your animals/reptiles!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

crypto i believe they can have and pass on. i think i read something about that way back, not sure.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

HABU said:


> crypto i believe they can have and pass on. i think i read something about that way back, not sure.


 
yeah, looks like you could be right, but crypto in your reptiles would be noticable


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

yeah, they'd be regurging most likley.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

HABU said:


> yeah, they'd be regurging most likley.


 
yeah, thats the common thing to notice, but if i remember correctly its not airbourne is it? isn't it just spread by poor hygene practices?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

yeah, a fluid thing, protozoa


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

HABU said:


> yeah, a fluid thing, protozoa


 

that means killable with f10:no1:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

salmonella and cryptosporidium are the only 2 that I know of. Worms maybe? I dunno. It's not easy to contract anything from them TBH. Wait and see what the infection is first. Don't take any crap from doctor types.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.
We haven't got any results yet. They are testing for MRSA, MSSA( I think), and any other infection.
The wound seems to clear up, a bit, one day and get worse the next!!!!!!

I didn't think there was much that was possible to pass on but you know what Dr's are like. The consultant isn't happy the Oeration failed so he isn't going to want to accept that any infection came from the hospital.

Again, we have nothing but praise for the hospital, James Cook in Middlesbrough, excellent staff and very clean. Even the Consultant that did the Operation. John is just one of the unlucky ones and it hasn't done any good.

There were 25 cases of MRSA in the whole hospital but we were made aware of this before surgery. That's not many for the size of the hospital and they were all on 'isolation' wards we were told.

When we have results of the swabs I wil update justin case it is something we should be aware of. Shouldn't think it will be though.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

saxon said:


> When we have results of the swabs I wil update justin case it is something we should be aware of. Shouldn't think it will be though.


Fingers crossed for you that it's nothing ghastly!:sad:


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi,
What are his symptoms, My Mum has had a few hospital bugs?
Dawn


----------

